# Possible Broken Wing



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Ahh seems every time I come here to post it's for something disasterous. 
After all the babies died I rehomed some of the cockatiels, so I had 10 left which is more manageable. I have them in a snake proofed aviary set up, but sadly last night a small snake managed to get in. It killed one cockatiel and crushed another, he has survived but it appears his wing may be broken and he had liquid coming out of his nasal holes so maybe internal injuries too. He is off to the vet this morning. 

I am just wondering if cockatiels can recover from a broken wing or will it just be best to euthanize him? I know the vet will give me the best advice, but I just wanted to know if anyone else had experienced broken wings and treated them successfully.

He is bright enough this morning, chirping and I have him confined in a small cage where he cannot flutter around and hurt himself more. He has not eaten or drunk any water though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cockatiels can live with a broken wing; I'd be more concerned about the internal damage. That is something he may not recover from. Best wishes to him!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Sending lots of hugs, love and scritches to the little sweetie.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Hope the little fid gets good news at the vet's. Prayers being said that all is OK.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Prognosis: his wing is dislocated, no internal injuries but they are keeping him overnight to treat him.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad the little guy is doing better


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

My best wishes to your little one!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

It is a relief to hear it is a lesser of two evils. Hope he feels all better soon.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad to hear it isn't broken. Hope he is all better in no time!


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Sadly the wing could not be repaired, they gave him aenesthtic and tried to put it back into the socket, but it kept popping out. We had to euthanize him. RIP Bob

On another note, I have two new eggs in the nest, so hopefully they will hatch and survive.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no, so sorry you lost him. You've been through an awful lot trying so hard with these guys. Again (if I said it before) you deserve much credit for bearing with all this - despite all the losses in your inherited flock, those birds would have fared worse had you turned them down - they would have been scattered about and few people (if any) would have tried so hard to care for them. Sadly, many people who get 'free' pets won't spend a dime on vet care and yet YOU did all you could.

You have given your very best to these helpless tiels and I commend you for that!

I hope these tragedies are behind you and you can begin to enjoy your flock. No one is more deserving!

Again, sorry for your loss of this little guy.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

So sad for you...RIP little Bob...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would've opted for a wing amputation, but you can only do what you think is best. 

RIP birdie.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Birds can also live perfectly happy lives with a permanently dislocated wing. They might not be able to fly, but it's not life-threatening or even a real threat to quality of life.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Awww.... poor Bob  You're such a hero for handling all this in such short months! **Hugs**


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. Hugs for you!


----------

